# Help making greenwater



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm trying to get some greenwater going for my daphnia. I had 2 jugs outside that were getting really nice and green, but now they're cloudy white? Are they done, do I just scrap and try again? Why can I get green water in tanks I don't want it in but not in the ones I do...sigh...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Lettuce and apple snails will get you green water.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Cloudy white means bacteria bloom, if you feed them plant matter, they will multiply and be food for infusoria which can be used to feed the daphnia. Perhaps not as good as green water but close. The daphnia will actually eat the bacteria causing the cloudy water as well. I have cleared more than a few cloudy tanks with daphnia.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Water in sunlight and some decaying plant matter or algae. 

If you want blood worms then a bucket outside with standing water will achieve this quickly but no one really wants mosquitoes


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually, I want mosquitoes; they are a great food. If you keep them harvested, you reduce the neighborhood population.


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 22, 2012)

Ashleyrezka said:


> Thanks for the tips!


green water is too much hassle just mix water and yeast or spirulina but just enough that it is light cloudy


----------



## Nuclearfish (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't believe someone would want this. I just had to deal with this issue and it was super green. Just dose with a fair amount of N fertilizer and leave the water in strong light, ideally sunlight or 5w+/gallon. Works like a charm.


----------

